# Water system air lock



## bem (Jun 20, 2007)

We have a 06 Cheyenne 696 and have occasionally experienced air locks in the water system causing the pump to keep running it seems to start after flushing the toilet but can not pin point the exact course as it's only happened a few times any idea’s out there?


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi bem, your problem probably isnt an airlock. once you use a tap or flush your loo in the van there is a pressure switch which senses the pressure drop and turns on the pump to keep the flow going. when you turn off the tap again the pressure switch turns off the pump again. this switch is on the pump and i suspect this is where your problem is, perhaps the switch is sticking? the only time my pump keeps going is when i run out of water and as the autotrail uses pushfit fittings in the plumbing which are designed for water not air the pump wont pressurise air and it will keep on going indefinately. when we leave the van i turn off the water on the control panel so this cant happen when we are not there.


----------

